# Zig question ..is it intelligent



## nsr500rossi (Oct 23, 2011)

I have an 1986 Renault auto sleeper fitted with a zig control panel

I am having trouble getting it to charge from the mains hook up, i get a light to say it is plugged in but the charge light does not come on, or to be more precise, when i plug the mains in sometimes the charge light will come on for 30 secs then go off or will only flash on then go off in a second or less.

I am getting help with the problem on another section on this forum, but was wondering if anyone new if my zig charger was intelligent...

Could it be that because my battery is fully charged, the zig is coming on then shutting off because the battery does not need any more power

Thanks 

Mike


----------



## Airecraft (Oct 24, 2011)

As I recall the LED charge light has its own wire (~0.5mm) from the charger to the control panel using a very low voltage output so the LED doesn't blow and separate from the charging output cables. It sounds as if this wire has a loose connection. This shouldn't affect battery charging, just the LED.


----------



## nsr500rossi (Oct 24, 2011)

Hi unfortunately the battery is not charging from the mains, i have tested between the leisure battery terminals for voltage change,

When the light is on, i get a charge, trouble is the light only stays on for 30secs max.

Mike


----------



## Canalsman (Oct 24, 2011)

Where do you live?

Maybe a fellow member can come and take a look 

Failing that, you may need to consult an auto electrician.


----------



## The Grand Wanderer (Oct 24, 2011)

*zig charger*



nsr500rossi said:


> I have an 1986 Renault auto sleeper fitted with a zig control panel
> 
> I am having trouble getting it to charge from the mains hook up, i get a light to say it is plugged in but the charge light does not come on, or to be more precise, when i plug the mains in sometimes the charge light will come on for 30 secs then go off or will only flash on then go off in a second or less.
> 
> ...



Hi Mike,
Given that your unit is a 1986 model I would think it highly unlikly that it has any intelligent capability. It is more likly that you have a lose or corroded connection on the mains (230 volt) side of the unit. If you search tinternet for your model number you may find a wiring diagram for it also Zig are now part of the Carver Group so they might do a fixed price repair service.
Regards,
Wanderer


----------



## nsr500rossi (Oct 24, 2011)

Thanks Wanderer

Well i can see the charger ..a lab craft unit, it housed behind a panel behind the fridge, having trouble removing the panel to gain access 

Charger has a red button on the reset overload..

All wires on the rcd unit look fine

Just called an auto electrician, he said it would be the charger unit, probably a diode gone, may be able to replace defective parts in charger, if not he would have to replace lots of parts, wost case would cost 250,for that i could run 12v from the mains etc, seems steep to me ..

Mike


----------



## Bigpeetee (Oct 24, 2011)

Mike call me if you want after 6.30

07979 508286


----------



## nsr500rossi (Oct 24, 2011)

Bigpeetee said:


> Mike call me if you want after 6.30
> 
> 07979 508286



Cool, will do, thanks


----------



## nsr500rossi (Oct 24, 2011)

Right i have managed to get the charger out

It is a Labcraft BC 125 A

Looked inside, fuse fine, not components look damaged, all wiring looks clean and fine ..

Mike


----------



## Firefox (Oct 24, 2011)

Just buy a 240V to 12V electronic smart charger for 12V lead acid  batteries and fit that. Don't worry about trying to repair an ancient as-fitted one 26 years old! It will cost you an arm and a leg!! I got mine from Halfords two years ago. Cost £50.00 or so. It charges the batteries and then sleeps and monitors when they are fully charged. It has worked perfectly for two years so far under continuous use which is more use than most peoples motorhome chargers get in a lifetime.

From the 12.4v you said you got at the leisure battery when your 240v charger was switched on I reckon it is seriously deficient. You should be reading about 13.5 to 14.0v at least to get a decent charge.

But now you got your charger out... measure the output voltage it gives when hooked up to the mains to check it.


----------



## nsr500rossi (Oct 24, 2011)

Firefox said:


> Just buy a 240V to 12V electronic smart charger for 12V lead acid  batteries and fit that. Don't worry about trying to repair an ancient as-fitted one 26 years old! It will cost you an arm and a leg!! I got mine from Halfords two years ago. Cost £50.00 or so. It charges the batteries and then sleeps and monitors when they are fully charged. It has worked perfectly for two years so far under continuous use which is more use than most peoples motorhome chargers get in a lifetime.
> 
> From the 12.4v you said you got at the leisure battery when your 240v charger was switched on I reckon it is seriously deficient. You should be reading about 13.5 to 14.0v at least to get a decent charge.
> 
> But now you got your charger out... measure the output voltage it gives when hooked up to the mains to check it.



Ok, so measured the voltage at the charger ..

the charger is hardly coming on at all, i got it to come on for 20 secs, it read 12.2v, the battery was showing 11.8v as i had been running heater lights etc previously to run the battery down to see if the charger would kick in ..

Separate charger is an idea, or a replacement zig charger

If i used a replacement separate charger then i guess i would plug it in to the 12v socket on the panel then to the 12v wires/connectors on the lab craft charger, this would save running more wires through the van to the leisure battery ..how does that sound, or if i got a replacement zig charger, would it be easy to wire??

Am worried about the auto electrician coming tomorrow and being ripped off..

Cheers ..again

Mike


----------



## Firefox (Oct 25, 2011)

Well, hopefully he won't rip you off,  but skilled labour is expensive, Could be £30/40/50  an hour to cover his travel time too. A couple of hours of that and you could have bought a new charger. If he fixes your labcraft, you'll still have a 25 year old charger albeit with a couple of new components.

Try the voltage across the output of your other home charger. You should see the difference if that is working properly ie 14V or so.

If you get a new charger, get one that switches off and monitors when fully charged. Otherwise you can end up cooking your battery, as often chargers are plugged in all the time when you are EHU and that could be a few days.


----------



## nsr500rossi (Oct 25, 2011)

Well electrician is due in 30 mins, want him to check earths etc, just make sure all is ok

Think i have decided on an amperor 18A charger 3 stage job, i know 18A is overkill for a 85AH battery, but it seems to get good reviews and can be had for 70, says it can power 12V equipment as well, bonus if true

It will fit above the original charger, the compartment is vented which is good

Am hoping to connect 240v on the amperor to the 240v outlet on rcd and then maybe the 12v side to the 12v connectors on the old charger, or remove 12v cables from old charger and join new charger to that ..does that sound doable ?

ta 

Miike


----------



## Firefox (Oct 25, 2011)

That sounds very do-able. You may be surprised, if you get a proper three stage charger, how much better you can charge your battery. I think my 240v charger gets my battery to 95% or so of capacity. It always does a better charge than connecting to the alternator which is a pretty blunt sword when it comes to charging. Notice on the specs for the amperor, the charging voltages are between 14.6 and 13.2 volts.


----------



## nsr500rossi (Oct 25, 2011)

"Notice on the specs for the amperor, the charging voltages are between 14.6 and 13.2 volts." is that a problem???

I have canceled the electrician, he toted me suing he will be an hour late ..without asking if that was ok..? not so good

I am pretty sure it is a charger problem, given the volt reading when on..

Just hoping all will be ok connecting to the 12v terminals of the old charger, it seems to have connectors for 12v, load, then 4 smaller wires, Guessing i need to keep the old charger connected as it is connected to the zig panel etc, hope i do not blow myself up!!

M


----------

